# Superdrug Early Pregnancy Tests..



## Mama+Mummy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Just wanted to know if anyone has used these before? I tested yesterday with one, at 12DPO, as it says on the packet it can be used 4 days before your period is due.
But after getting a BFN, I read the small print on the 'how to use' paper inside the box and it says 'The test can be used up to 4 days before the day your period is due, calculated 15 days after ovulation.'
How can this be right, as AF is due 14 DPO? So can the tests actually be used 4 days before AF is due, or 1 days after your missed period?
Very confused! Has anyone had a BFP early with these tests?


Any info would be greatly appreciated, I'm going mad here! 


Xx


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi mama+mummy,

Sorry I can't answer your question about Superdrug pg tests specifically, but I used first response tests that also say you can test up to 4 days before AF is due. Both times we got a BFP on day 13 we got a BFN on day 12... So it may just be too early to detect yet. I hope this is the case for you, fingers crossed for you and thinking of you at this horrid stage of the 2ww xxx


----------



## Mama+Mummy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Berryboo,


Thank you for your help. You have made me feel a bit more sane! AF is due today, if she doesn't arrive by tomorrow morning I will test again then. I was going to test this morning but I can't face it! This 2WW is awful. 


Hope your DW's pregnancy is going well, I wish you both a very happy and healthy 9 months.


----------

